# No pressure gauge on cheese press



## matt_man

How can you know how much pressure you are adding to your cheese if you don't have a gauge on your press?

Wanting to make some cheddar, parmesan, and havarti but my press doesn't have a gauge. How critical is the amount of pressure?

Rachel


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

The amount of pressure is fairly important...perhaps you could use pre measured weights such as barbell weights rather that rely on the pressure gauges of the press itself?


----------



## matt_man

This is the press I have:

http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3268&cat=35&page=1

There is just no way to use weights instead because you tighten the top to add the pressure.

I did find a site to build your own in which a spring is used as a pressure guide: http://schmidling.com/press.htm

Any opinions on how I could use my press, modified with a spring in order to gauge my pressure?

I could break down and buy the $40 pressure scale from Hoegger's but would rather not if I don't have to. I'd rather spend a few bucks on a spring.
Rachel


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I would just 'spring' for the pressure gauge (groan..). You have such a nice press! My question about that spring-thing is ...dont springs lose their 'springiness' over time? 

I have thought about trying to use a torque wrench...somehow...to measure the pressure. Never figured it out though.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

Does it come with no explanation of how to gauge the amount of pressure you have? It does look very nice but w/o knowing how much pressure....


----------



## gone-a-milkin

The pressure gauge for it is "sold separately"....thats how they GET you!


----------



## matt_man

Yes, hubby and I have thought it over and looked at it at many angles and it looks as though we are going to have to get the pressure gauge. Parmesan has to be pressed at a weight of 125lbs overnight. The 50lb spring would be useless at that point. That's what he really wants is some parm.

Going to make some dill havarti today though and use some gallon jugs of water to get the proper weight.

Wish me luck.

Rachel


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I over pressed some cheese that was supposed to be cheddar, and then made the mistake of heavily salting it while it air dried. Turned into wonderful Parmesan-like cheese.


----------

